# (jb) miui



## BurningShdw (Aug 2, 2011)

Are there any plans on getting a miui ROM based on jellybean?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

BurningShdw said:


> Are there any plans on getting a miui ROM based on jellybean?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ask China









But seriously - its been mentioned in the MIUI threads that it's likely but nothing seen yet.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

akellar said:


> Ask China


They are too busy getting whipped by us in the Olympic medal race


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

They still don't have ics version running that great. Chances are never.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Do you think it'll have 5 rows of icons?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

https://github.com/MiCode

Whenever you see them add a jellybean branch to their hacked up patchwork method for porting they give us outsiders, then you'll know.

That or learn Mandarin and read their forum.


----------



## Exodus (Jan 17, 2012)

yarly said:


> https://github.com/MiCode
> 
> Whenever you see them add a jellybean branch to their hacked up patchwork method for porting they give us outsiders, then you'll know.
> 
> That or learn Mandarin and read their forum.


That's what google translate is for lol


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Exodus said:


> That's what google translate is for lol


Have you tried running Mandarin through google translate? It's not much better, especially when you're trying to read something technical (my experience of reading their forum).


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know how you guys can do it but I don't trust any Chinese software...


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

And yet you trust your Chinese phone =)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

nhat said:


> And yet you trust your Chinese phone =)


Not sure about yours, but my Nexus was made in South Korea and most of the parts are not chinese origin. Semiconductor wafer for the CPU may be made at TI's China plant, but they have several others and the actual CPU assembly takes place elsewhere.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

yarly said:


> Not sure about yours, but my Nexus was made in South Korea and most of the parts are not chinese origin. Semiconductor wafer for the CPU may be made at TI's China plant, but they have several others and the actual CPU assembly takes place elsewhere.


That depends on the hardware revision of each individual's phone. Some are Korean, some are Chinese. Yours (and mine) might be made in South Korea, but a large portion are made in China


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

mcp770 said:


> They still don't have ics version running that great. Chances are never.


Did they ever get the 4g working? When I flashed it a while back, it was on a 3g phone. In that same time period, my htc friends told me the 4g wasn't working. Don't know how much 4g or lte has expanded in china lately...


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

mssam said:


> Did they ever get the 4g working? When I flashed it a while back, it was on a 3g phone. In that same time period, my htc friends told me the 4g wasn't working. Don't know how much 4g or lte has expanded in china lately...


MIUIV4 does have working 4G.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

MIUI is probably the most secure of all roms available, they do have some really nice security tweak features that you don't find in many roms. even right down to individual app level management of what rights the app does have. even if you install a bad app from the play store, you can go in and change the individual catagory permissions of the app. So if that one Live wallpaper you really want has permissions that require it to keep your phone awake and wants internet and sms permissions you can deny those permissions individually and only allow it what it needs like read/write access to the memory card if it's installed there. I think this is something Cyanogenmod is trying to do with their rom as well.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> Who says we all run such software
> 
> I just have a general interest in all development and post in all sorts of threads unrelated to anything I run personally.
> 
> Also agree on running MIUI. Would not run anything not totally open source that has full reign of your phone.


I completely understand. I flashed it once on my Tbolt and I lasted all of 15 minutes with it.

Being completely serious, what's the draw of MIUI? It has 3 glaring negatives: it's closed-source, it's from China, and it resembles iOS.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

nhat said:


> Being completely serious, what's the draw of MIUI? It has 3 glaring negatives: it's closed-source, it's from China, and it resembles iOS.


I think some consider the last one a positive for whatever reason. It also has that privacy permission control built into it like the previous poster mentioned. However, it doesn't mean that much when you don't have access to the full source of the OS to see what else is going on. I believe it's been ported to work outside of MIUI though, so no need to actually use MIUI for it.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

GB MiUi was the best thing available at the time. No ROM was as nice. Once ICS came along it was a different story, Google stepped their game up finally.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

mbh87 said:


> GB MiUi was the best thing available at the time. No ROM was as nice. Once ICS came along it was a different story, Google stepped their game up finally.


Dunno about that. Maybe it's because my only MIUI GB phone was my Droid 1, but it was lagging as hell.


----------



## RobBull (Nov 2, 2011)

I've always found MIUI to be the buggiest ROM. Data drops problems? OK, we fixed the data drop, but now GPS is buggy. Fixed GPS, but haptic keyboard is broken.....


----------



## dave778 (Sep 25, 2011)

I squash racist "bugs"/maggots daily


----------

